# Aggiornamento kernel con errori [risolto]

## mrl4n

Ho aggiornato il kernel da 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 a 2.6.30-gentoo-r5.

Ipotizzando modifiche minime ho scelto (seguendo la guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kernel-upgrade.xml) di utilizzare il vecchio file di configurazione.

Ho fatto l'emerge del nuovo kernel e sistemato il link simbolico, per cui 

```
# eselect kernel list
```

 mi restituisce 

```
Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

  [2]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 *
```

Ho copiato il vecchio file di configurazione nella cartella del nuovo kernel e dato un 

```
make oldconfig
```

Quindi ho compilato, installato i moduli e creato la nuova immagine che ho copiato in /boot/.

Modificato grub e riavviato il sistema.

Durante l'avvio i primi avvisi d'errore 

```
Unknow hardware "HDA-Intel" "Analog Devices ID989b" "HDA 11864989b, 10438311, 0100300" "0x1043" "0x8311"

Hardware is initialized using a guess method

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:51: control element not found

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: control element not found

*Errors while restoring default, ignoring
```

Terminati tutti i caricamenti riesco ad entrare solo in shell e kde non parte, più, così come X che se cerco di avviare mi restituisce un'errore "video not found".

Chiaramente con il vecchio kernel tutto funziona...

----------

## mrl4n

Ho rifatto l'emerge dei driver nvidia e ora tutto funziona come prima. 

Grazie table  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make oldconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Occhio all'uso di oldconfig, può dare problemi, piuttosto carica da interfaccia (sia ncurses che qt) il .config del kernel vecchio e da un occhio sulla shell.

----------

## mrl4n

Ti chiederò un consulto allora al prossimo aggiornamento di kernel  :Razz: 

----------

